# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Access point WarpStar, Atem WL5400AP

## basdel

Έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος το Access point WarpStar, Atem WL5400AP; Βρίσκεται πως πώληση εδώ http://www.wirelesslan.gr/product_in...roducts_id=779 σε τιμή "φοβερή". Από μια αναζήτηση στο ιντερνετ δεν βρήκα κάποια πληροφορία (παρά μόνο στα Ιαπωνικά-κινέζικα).

----------


## orfeas

> please down load the following file to see screen shots from the web menu


μα που ειναι αυτά τα screenshots... ?

'Εχει άραγε WPA/WPA2?

----------


## dti

Ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση, ειδικά για όσους προτιμούν τις embedded συσκευές.
Άραγε παίζει και σαν client;

----------


## costas43gr

Ποιος εχει το systran να ριξει μια μεταφραση απο κινεζικα σε αγγλικα ?
Εχω βρει το pdf με ολα τα προιοντα - χαρακτηριστικα..
Στειλτε με Pm το email.


edit: προσπαθω να το ανεβασω εδω αλλα λεει ''try to upload en emty file'' ενω τοπικα ανοιγει κανονικα.Ειναι θεμα μεγεθους αρχειου (2,88Mb)?

----------


## Vigor

Η μόνη αγγλόγλωσση αναφορά στην Aterm WL5400AP NEC

http://www.phoenixnetworks.net/atheros.php

Και μια στα τα Γιαπωνέζικα με τα specs:

http://necmagnus.jp/product/others/n.../wl5400ap.html

----------


## orfeas

input voltage?

----------


## costas43gr

> input voltage?


9Volt/1Amper ξεχωρισα μεσα απο τα κινεζικα....

Τι εγινε δεν εχει κανενας systran για μεταγλωτηση του pdf  ::

----------


## orfeas

είναι μικρή πλακέτα και χωράει μες στο ταρατσοκουτί.
άραγε με τα 12v που βγάζει το molex να καεί???

----------


## costas43gr

> είναι μικρή πλακέτα και χωράει μες στο ταρατσοκουτί.
> άραγε με τα 12v που βγάζει το molex να καεί???


Αν έχει σταθεροποιητή τάσης στην είσοδο του, όχι, αλλά αν δεν έχει και πάει κατευθείαν μάλλον θα σκάσει ....
Πρέπει να ανοίξουμε κάποιο να δούμε εσωτερικά την κατασκευή του, από εκεί θα φανεί.

----------


## basdel

Τελικά αυτό το προιόν το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; Δουλεύει και σαν client;

----------


## basdel

όπως με πληροφορήσανε από το σχετικό κατάστημα, μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα δημοσιεύσει pdf με τα χαρακτηριστικά της συσκευής.
Επίσης τα προιόντα αυτά είναι μεταχειρισμένα (γι΄αυτό και η χαμηλή τιμη), περιλαβάνουν τροφοδοτικό 9 v και δεν έχουν manual).

----------


## PPZ

Αυτό έπρεπε να αναγράφεται δίπλα στο προϊόν, ότι είναι μεταχειρισμένο!!!

Εγώ παρήγγειλα ένα, να δούμε τι θα παραλάβω.....

----------


## acoul

καλό θα ήταν να ξέρουμε τι CPU έχει και πόση flash & ram μνήμη ...

----------


## basdel

> Αυτό έπρεπε να αναγράφεται δίπλα στο προϊόν, ότι είναι μεταχειρισμένο!!!
> 
> Εγώ παρήγγειλα ένα, να δούμε τι θα παραλάβω.....


Καλά θα ήτανε πριν την παραγγελία να επικοινωνούσες μαζί τους. Πάντως όταν το λάβεις και το χρησιμοποιήσεις πες μας τις εντυπώσεις σου. Μπορεί να είναι ιδανική επιλογή (για την τιμή του).

----------


## PPZ

@Acoul , Θα βγαλουμε φωτογραφιες με λεπτομερειες  :: 

@basdel , ΟΠΟΙΑ τιμη να ειναι, το καταστημα ειναι υποχρεωμενο να αναγραφει οτι το προιον ειναι μεταχειρισμενο.Δεν γραφει ουτε να επικοινωνισουμε με το καταστημα.Και θα επρεπε....

----------


## basdel

Συμμφωνώ μαζί σου. Απλά επειδή κι εμένα μου άρεσε η συσκευή αλλά όχι και ο τρόπος που την παρουσίαζε το κατάστημα (χωρίς λοιπές πληροφορίες) τους έστειλα e-mail. Η διαφορά καινούργιου-μεταχειρισμένου είναι τεράστια.
Λοιπόν περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις.
καλές δοκιμές

----------


## orfeas

some photos



Υ.Γ. Έχει σταθεροποιητή?? Μπορεί να πάρει 12V από το molex χωρίς να καεί??

----------


## orfeas

some review:

*(+)*
Δείχνει να έχει πολύ καλό radio.(stech.com.tw)
Έχει WEP, WPA-PSK, WPA2-PSK, WPA-AES
Παίζει ως bridge με το εργοστασιακό firmware.
*Είναι ό,τι πιο μικρό!!* ακόμα κι από το DWL-810+ !!
Έχει 3 if (1 Χ LAN , 1 x WAN , 1 X WLAN)
Πολλές ρυθμίσεις από telnet

*(-)*
Περίεργη τάση, σπάνιο βύσμα, αγγλικό τροφοδοτικό
Τυχαίες επανεκκινήσεις (ανοίγοντας τη σελίδα status!!!)
Δύσχρηστο web interface και δεν δουλεύει και σωστά
*Μεταχειρισμένο*


Τελικά αν υπήρχε ένα καλύτερο fw
ή έπαιρνε openwrt
να ταν τέλειο.
Από άποψη hardware και τιμής
ΝΑΙ κάνει για αντικαταστάτης του DWL-900+ (Με το οποίο δεν συνεργάζεται σε WPA!!)

----------


## basdel

Δοκίμασες αν δουλεύει σαν client, ή εάν έχει αυτή την δυνατότητα ,με το αρχικό firmware;

----------


## PPZ

Να συμπληρωσω, εχει Atheros chipset, ειναι παρα πολυ μικρο, και το τροφοδοτικο δεν ειναι αγγλικο, αλλα Αμερικανικο.Οταν φτασω στο σπιτι θα ποσταρω φωτογραφιες "απο κοντα"  ::

----------


## ngia

> Υ.Γ. Έχει σταθεροποιητή?? Μπορεί να πάρει 12V από το molex χωρίς να καεί??


έχει τσοκάκια , άρα DC/DC μετατροπέα, άρα αντέχει σε υψηλότερη τάση (εκτος αν παίρνουν κάποια κυκλώματα κατευθείαν ρεύμα από την είσοδο και όχι μετά τον DC/DC)...
πόσο μεγάλη τάση δε ξέρεις, μόνο με δοκιμή θα μάθεις (προφανώς μπορεί να το κάψεις) ...

----------


## acoul

υπάρχει branch του openwrt που υποστηρίζει atheros chipset, και μπορεί να ανέβει ακόμη και σε 2Mb flash, το ιδανικό θα ήταν 4Mb fllash ... δεν θα έπαιζα με την τροφοδοσία μέχρι να το δει ο valis από κοντά ...

----------


## PPZ

Εχει μεγαλυτερο flash apo 2ΜΒ.Οσο αφορα την ταση, θα σας πω αυριο  :: 
Σε λιγο και φωτογραφιες....

----------


## PPZ

O Orfeas ηδη εβαλε της περισσοτερες φωτο....
Να συμπληρωσω με μια-δυο....

----------


## mikemtb

λοιπον νεα: εχω 2 απο δαυτα! τα εχω βαλει και τους εβγαλα τα ματια (παραλιγο!!!)
τα εβαλα να παιξουν στα 9v. κατεβασα την ταση, στα 6 τραβανε το client 650mA και το access point 730mA. Τωρα ανεβασα εμπειρικα την ταση μεχρι τα 18v, οπου το client τραβαει 200 mA και το access point 230 mA. χωρις εμφανη υπερθερμανση.
Παρατηρηση: η ταση με την οποια ξεκινανε τα μηχανακια πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο τα 7. 
(και τα 2 λειτουργουσαν σε a στα 54, με δεδομενα να περνανε συνεχως.)
Θα τα αφησω ετσι μερικες μερες, μπας και κολλησει κανενα...
τα λεμε.

----------


## Tenorism

Μήπως μπορεί να δει κάποιος αν ρυθμίζεται το ACK TIMEOUT έτσι ώστε να βγάλει και bblinks σε a; Και αν δεν υπάρχει κάτι στο web inteface του μήπως από κονσόλα γίνεται κάτι.

----------


## Ifaistos

H cpu είναι AR7 (mips) SoC της Atheros οπότε το openwrt παίζει  ::  
H flash (από τις φώτο) είναι 4ΜΒ. (29lv32)
H ram (από τις φώτο) είναι 8ΜΒ (em638165 4MBx16)

Έχει και 5πόρτο Ethernet switch (ks8995) το chip στην πίσω πλευρά της πλακέτας
http://shadow.sentry.org/~trev/adsl/ks8995.pdf

----------


## mikemtb

> Μήπως μπορεί να δει κάποιος αν ρυθμίζεται το ACK TIMEOUT έτσι ώστε να βγάλει και bblinks σε a; Και αν δεν υπάρχει κάτι στο web inteface του μήπως από κονσόλα γίνεται κάτι.


Ναι εχει, τετοια ρυθμιση μεταξυ αλλων στο web interface του. (0-372)
τωρα το τι κανει ακριβως δε γνωριζω. Και επειδη θελω να βγαλω ενα τετοιο bblink σε a, με αποσταση 2,8 χλμ, μηπως υπαρχει καποιος μπουσουλας για ολες αυτες τις παραμετρους για να τις ρυθμισω? (ACK timeout, beacon interval, fragmentation threshold, RTS/CTS threshold)

----------


## PPZ

H flash ειναι 29LV320DT (32Mbit , ΙΔΙΑ με το flash στο Asus WL-500g) και οχι η 29LV32  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> H flash ειναι 29LV320DT (32Mbit , ΙΔΙΑ με το flash στο Asus WL-500g) και οχι η 29LV32


4MByte x 8 = 32Mbit  :: 
(αν και απο όσο θυμάμε είναι 2MByte x 16bit)

----------


## PPZ

Ναι.Sorry, βιαστηκα να ποσταρω  ::

----------


## [email protected]

> λοιπον νεα: εχω 2 απο δαυτα! τα εχω βαλει και τους εβγαλα τα ματια (παραλιγο!!!)
> τα εβαλα να παιξουν στα 9v. κατεβασα την ταση, στα 6 τραβανε το client 650mA και το access point 730mA. Τωρα ανεβασα εμπειρικα την ταση μεχρι τα 18v, οπου το client τραβαει 200 mA και το access point 230 mA. χωρις εμφανη υπερθερμανση.
> Παρατηρηση: η ταση με την οποια ξεκινανε τα μηχανακια πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο τα 7. 
> (και τα 2 λειτουργουσαν σε a στα 54, με δεδομενα να περνανε συνεχως.)
> Θα τα αφησω ετσι μερικες μερες, μπας και κολλησει κανενα...
> τα λεμε.


Για πες απο επιδόσεις πως πάνε. Δηλαδή αν μπορεί να βγει ενα αξιοπρεπες BB με 2 τέτοια στην άκρη bridgaρισμενα (ώστε να μην φορτώνοτναι με routing κλπ)

----------


## PPZ

> Μήπως μπορεί να δει κάποιος αν ρυθμίζεται το ACK TIMEOUT έτσι ώστε να βγάλει και bblinks σε a; Και αν δεν υπάρχει κάτι στο web inteface του μήπως από κονσόλα γίνεται κάτι.


\



Μπορει.Και απο το WEB interface και απο κονσολα.Καλυτερα το ρυθμιζεις απο κονσολα.

----------


## mikemtb

απογοητευτηκα....
 ::  απελπιστικά αργά... ασχετα με ποια ethernet τους χρησιμοποιουσα. 
σε κανενα mode (g,a. οχι super κατι) δε καταφερα να περασω πανω απο 1.2 mbyte/s... (εχω 2 τετοια και μονο αυτα ειχα συνδεσει ασυρματα μεταξυ τους)
Εκανα και την ιδια δοκιμη με 2 dlink 2000ap+ και περναγα 2.8 mbyte/s!!φυσιολογικα δηλαδη!

Του εβαλα και ενα θηλυκο Ν κοννεκτορα βιδωμενο πανω στο πλαστικο, και αποσυνδεσα την κεραια που εχει πανω του το μηχανακι. για περισσοτερη σταθεροτητα.

Προσοχη!!! παρατηρησα το εξης: συνδεοντας και τις 2 ethernet πανω σε ενα switch (μεταξυ αλλων) γινοταν καποιο ειδος loop, τα λαμπακια αναβοσβηνανε ασταματητα, και το καλυτερο: κολλησε το pc που ηταν και αυτο συνδεμενο στο ιδιο switch!!! LoL!!! εβγαλα το 1 εκ των 2 καλωδια utp και ΟΛΑ καλα ως δια μαγειας.  ::  

Επισης!!! οι 2 θυρες ethernet δεν εχουν ηλεκτρικη απομονωση (οπως υπαρχει στην πλειοψηφια των συσκευων) με οτι κακες συνεπειες αυτο συνεπαγεται -για οσους γνωριζουν.  ::  

Αυτα με τα warpstar.

A, κατι ακομα. η mac address που αναγραφεται επανω στα 2 cases των συσκευων που εχω αγορασει, δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με την πραγματικη. για δειτε το!
 ::  
Ουφ!

----------


## orfeas

Επίσης *δεν* μπορούν να κάνουν association στο απέναντι AP με WPA ενεργό.

Μια ερώτηση.
Εκτός από client/AP, διαθέτουν και *wireless bridge* mode.
Αυτό έχει καμία σχέση με bridge μεταξύ ethernet και wireless interface όπως στο DWL-810+ ας πούμε ή είναι κάτι σαν το wds?? Πως δουλεύει??

----------


## basdel

Τελικά αυτά τα μηχανήματα αξίζουν τα λευτά τους;. Μπορούν να δουλέψουν σε client λειτουργία με το εργοστασιακό firmware;

----------

